# toolbar problems



## mithrellas

Hi everyone,

I have some problems with the toolbar.

Two days ago the toolbar disappeared from my computer (I installed the moment I sign in (?) WR). 
I have installed it again but now it is not working properly.

Before re-install it, I could have written a word in the toolbar, no matter which was the web I have opened and, as soon as you click the Es> Inglés or En>Spanish button, WR get opened in a new window but now I can only use this option if I already am in WR, otherwise I can type only one single letter.

Any suggestion of what happens or what am I doing wrong?
(sorry for my English, I hope I make myself clear)

Thanks
Mithrel


----------



## Velour

Hi...I think your English is more than fine. I wouldn't have known it wasn't your first language if you hadn't mentioned it. 


Since my WR toolbar automatically updated itself last week, I've been having the same strange problem as you typing in the text box area of the toolbar, or deleting anything I do manage to get typed in. Worse even, though, is that since the toolbar last automatically updated itself, a clickable button called "BestToolbars.net" has attached itself to the end of the toolbar. My Lavasoft Ad-aware keeps picking up the attached button thing as the adware/spyware "Cram Toolbar" created by BestToolbars.net and deletes it, but when deleted, the WordReference toolbar goes away with it. 


I'm very careful with my computer, and while not exactly an expert, I have a very advanced knowledge about computers in general; thus I don't usually get nasty stuff like spyware and viruses. However, I thought maybe a piece of spyware had somehow gotten on my computer and attached itself to my WR toolbar, so I uninstalled WR toolbar and ran SpyBot S&D and Ad-Aware and my computer came up clean. I downloaded the WR toolbar again just an hour ago, and not a half minute after the toolbar was installed, SpyBot gave me a popup saying that the toolbar "01E69986-A054-4C52-ABE8-EF63DF1C5211" (the CLSID value for BestToolbar.net's Cram Toolbar) was trying to add itself to my computer again! When I clicked to deny this value from adding itself, the WordReference Toolbar ("B16F8052-1A10-4967-9F98-1A21ECC782F2") kept trying to delete itself also.


I looked all over the internet and all the sites say that WordReference's toolbar does _not_ have spyware, and WordReference says on its site that they wouldn't put spyware in their toolbar because they hate that junk also. If it wasn't for the fact that the button was called "BestToolbars.net," which sites across the net say are the makers of the adware/spyware/browser-hijacking toolbars Cram and Softoware, I would have thought that Ad-Aware was only making a mistake and picking up something that coincidentally had the same value as a spyware toolbar (although Wikipedia says that it's almost nonexistent for two pieces of software to happen to have the same CLSID value). 


I really don't want to believe that WordReference is putting spyware in its toolbars now, because I really love the site and find it to be a helpful and informative daily resource, and the toolbar is quick and convenient when I'm watching my telenovelas and occasionally find a Spanish word I don't know. I'd be very disappointed if I had to do without a WR toolbar. I'm not sure what's going on with version 1.6 of WordReference, but I'd really like to find and reinstall the prior version, 1.4, which I was very happy with for months, and about which I had no complaints, confusion, or suspicions.


----------



## mithrellas

Hi Velour,
You are very kind but I know I still have a lot to learn.

I think you are right about the "BestToolbars.net" button, my problems also started when this button appeared.

I reinstalled the English-Spanish toolbar (originally I have Spanish-English but this gave me the famous button) and I don't know how, the button was not there anymore but unfortunately the problem is only half-solved. 

Now, I can use it sometimes but I still have problems with some web.


----------



## mkellogg

This thread was started over a week ago.  You should have received an update sometime last week to another version of the toolbar.

That "Besttoolbars" button you see is the company that makes the toolbar package that I use to make the toolbar.  The fact that you are seeing it means that the toolbar isn't working right.  Please reinstall if you continue to see it or have problems.

Spyware?  No, I don't put any spyware on it.  The problem is that the 
same toolbar creation package is used by companies that do use spyware.  That is why it gets caught in the spyware filters.

Mike


----------



## texasweed

I'm also experiencing problems with my WR En>french toolbar; it sends me to Spanish translations of the word entered or simply refuses to delete my previously entered one. I have not received an update or invitation to update. Problem started about the same time as mithrellas.


----------



## mkellogg

texasweed, please uninstall and reinstall the toolbar, and let me know what happens.  I just tested the En>Fr toobar and it is sending requests to the En>Fr dictionary as expected.

Mike


----------



## texasweed

Done, and it's working perfectly!  Thank you for this and for everything else you do here


----------



## texasweed

*I am sorry to report that the problem has occured again. My English to French toolbar just sent me to :*

*delusion* [dɪ'lʊ*:*ʒ_ə_n] _nombre_ 
*1* _(estado, acción)_ engaño 
*2* _(falsa creencia)_ ilusión (vana)
*he's been living under the delusion that she was in love with him,* ha estado viviendo en el engaño de que ella estaba enamorada de él
*delusions of grandeur,* delirios de grandeza

*That's definitely NOT French! My Spanish is meanwhile greatly improving... *


----------



## mkellogg

texasweed, I'm thinking that the solution might lie in your toolbar options.  Something must be not working right (or set right) there.


----------



## tct1

I liked the original toolbar but the new one with the BestToolBars is a nuisance.   Does anyone know how to delete it from the rest of the WR toolbar?  I am thinking about simply deleting the toolbar entirely.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## mkellogg

tct1,
You should uninstall and reinstall.

Mike


----------



## tct1

Thanks Mike.  If you do not hear from me again your advice will have worked.
Tom


----------

